
Georgia Tech offers Online Master of Science in Analytics - amirbehzad
http://www.news.gatech.edu/2017/01/11/online-master-science-analytics-degree-be-offered-less-10000
======
amirbehzad
I am currently enrolled in Georgia Tech's online MS in Computer Science (aka.
OMSCS), and we got informed today that GT is going to offer an online program
on Analytics.

Read more here: [https://pe.gatech.edu/online-masters-degrees/online-
master-s...](https://pe.gatech.edu/online-masters-degrees/online-master-
science-analytics)

